# Magnum snubbie loads?



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I've handloaded off and on since I was a kid in my Dad's shop. I've reloaded lots of things from 222 Rem to 12 Ga.

I have a question...

When loading for a snubbie (2 1/8) barrel 357 magnum, will a quicker burinig powder give less flash and noise while still making magnum power?

For my magnum loads, I've always used a slow powder like Alliant 2400. with all the noise and flash, I can't help but feel I'm wasting powder.

Input???

Anyone got a good 357 Mag load for a snubbie I can try? I prefer the 125 grain JHPs.

Mabe a good 38+P load would actually be better?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I just tested a few loads using Vihtavuori N320 and N340 and 125 gr. SJHP's. It appears that the faster N320 is prefered by my Taurus 605 (2 1/4 "). I am not through testing but am convinced faster is the way to go.

I was comparing the new Taurus to an old S&W Mod 19 4" barrel.

At loads from 4 gr. thru 4.7 gr. of N320 the short barrel produced greater velocity than the long one.

4.7 gr. N320 equaled Winchester .38 White box velocities.

At 5.5 gr. The snubby was still close to velocity of the 4 inch at 935 fps vs 951fps from the long one.

The 5.5 gr. load was just under some 125 gr. Gold Dot +P's a friend chrono'd a few days back.

I had to load 7 gr. of N340 to attain the same velocity as 5.5 gr. of N320.

I am not yet into Magnum teritory with N320 but will be continuing.

A friend had some 2400 loads, 14 gr. behind 125 gr. SJHP in 357 Mag cases that averaged 1142 fps from the snubby with huge fire ball. 

8.3 gr. N340 behind 125 gr. SJHP 357 cases yielded 1109 fps. avg. without fireball.

The Vihtavuori chart shows 9.5 gr. max behind a 125 gr. FP/XTP which is a different bullet but gives some idea of max charge possible.

Hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I'll definately do some experimenting. Thanks for the input.

I just don't need to get a stinkin' sunburn every time I fire the 357. It's Magnaported, so most of the flash is thrust upward directly in my line of focus too...


----------

